# What does goat meat taste like?



## BackInCountry

What does goat meat taste like? What would you compare it to? I had a young boy tell me once that goat ribs cooked in the crock pot were pretty good.


----------



## petaddict

We butchered (well, we didn't do it) our first goats this fall and had no idea what to expect. We love it. I think it tastes more like beef than anything else. I was expecting it to taste more like venison but I didn't think that at all. I think you'll be surprised how good it is.


----------



## RoyalValley

YUM!!! We had our first goat when we had a little 7 month old whether get attacked by a dog, so we decided to butcher him. 

The kids ask to see if the meat we are eating is goat as they LOVE it! 

It's very similar to beef, but the one time I've had lamb (marinated and grilled) it was also similar tasting. 

All in all. We really enjoy it. So much that we bought 4 boer does and a billy to provide more for us and sell a few.


----------



## NupineMilkmaid

A friend who butchers her males from her milking herd gave me my first pound of ground goat to try to see if our family would like it. I made it into shepherds pie and loved it. We really couldn't distinguish it from beef.

When we prepared our young males from our first breeding season for their trip to "freezer camp", I ground most of it but I saved the loins and grilled them up whole and sliced them into medallions. My daughter, who was appalled at the thought of us eating our goats at first, thought it was the most flavorful and tender meat she had eaten. My sons favorite part are the ribs as well. More than once I've served "spagoatti" to dinner guests and no one but a very few knew it wasn't beef.

I hope you get a chance to try it. It is very lean and, from my understanding, a very healthy meat as far as red meat goes.


----------



## farmmom

To me it's like a combo of beef and venison. Very yummy!! I use it ground just like I would ground beef (spaghetti, tacos, etc.), and also make stews or roasts.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

To us it tastes like beef...Not enough like venison or lamb to warrant growing our own for butcher, If I want beef I raise one, cows don't have as much personality as goats do.


----------



## Our Little Farm

We raise lamb ad used to raise goats. Goat meat tastes more like beef and not like lamb. I like it a lot. Makes great meatloaf when mixed with our own sausage!

However, like Suzy, I would probably raise a steer or two than goat if it was just for meat.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

We have had a few of our goats butchered over the years & we really like the meat, very lean & similar to beef but still I think it has it's own taste. The ribs & roast are my favorites & I use the ground anyway I would beef. Had some of the ground made into bulk breakfast sausage & that's great!

The last one we had butchered was an intact male about 10 months old, that meat went to the dogs, smelled so bad while cooking I couldn't stand to eat it & therefore didn't want to smell up my kitchen either.


----------



## RedSonja

We think it is good eats  We haven't had any ground up yet but have put roasts and haunches in the crock pot over night then made enchiladas, etc., with it. It's very similar to beef except maybe a bit sweeter, and so far IME leaner. 

I think it's about time to do that again, going to get some out of the freezer to thaw tonight & cook tomorrow. 

-Sonja


----------



## LoneStrChic23

I think it's yummy  I think it's closer to beef than venison, but still had its own unique flavor. We like grilled goat leg, roast and made some awesome fajitas using goat back when my father in law raised boers....

If rotten Evil Twin buckling butts me in the rear one more time while I'm feeding my bottle baby, we'll be having goat this weekend


----------



## smwon

Hum, I butchered an intact buck last year. I thought I would need to feed it to the dog. But instead it was quite good. I thought it tasted like a cross between lamb and venison. The thing that really surprised me was that the liver was quite sweet.


----------



## jp_over

Great info here; thanks!


----------



## jwal10

Big difference in age and sex. Goat is like venison in that you need to handle it right. Beef is pretty forgiving. It is very lean, unlike lamb, depending on breed. Meat goats have more fat than dairy. Nothing better than a young goat when the meat is handled right, cooked right. Low heat and not over cooked. Toss up, young deer or goat, different taste but so good. Nothing like sheep except a little easter lamb if you removed every bit of fat....James


----------

